# Charlie Winston - UPDATED WITH PIC!



## Sovereign

Charlie Winston was born 14 days early on 6 January 2009 at 9.59pm weighing 6lb 3oz.

I'd been at hospital on the Sunday with a bad ache in my back and across my stomach so they monitored baby and everything was fine and got doctor to check to see if I was in early labour which I wasn't, far from it in fact, my cervix was completely closed and long. So off we went home thinking labour was still a couple of weeks off.

Monday morning I started to lose my plug but I didn't really think anything of it as we all know it can still be a few weeks before labour starts. I was in bed at about 12.30pm when I thought I felt another bit of plug coming out but as I stood up I realised that it was actually my waters!!! So off we went to the hospital to be checked out and everything was fine with a couple of contractions showing up on the monitor so we went back home to wait.

Didn't sleep much that night and the next day contractions slowly got stronger. Mw came out to check on me and told me to ring her if I needed her so later on when my contractions were stronger she came back out and I was 4cm dilated so she gave me a sweep just to keep things moving and we went to the hospital.

I'd planned a water birth so got in the pool as soon as we got there and it was lovely! I had some gas and air but by this point my contractions were hurting more so I asked for an epidural so they moved me to the Delivery Suite but when we got there I was too far gone. Things after this are a bit hazy, I kept on the gas and air and had an injection to relax me so I kept falling asleep between contractions and talking rubbish when I was awake!!! I was pushing for two hours and the doctor was just about to come in and intervene when we tried pushing my legs back and Charlie shot out and landed at the end of the bed. We had some skin to skin and then I had to go to theatre because my placenta wouldn't come out despite an injection in my thigh and then one into the cord of the placenta, so I had to have a manual evacuation where the doctor had to put his hand in and remove it but it all went well.

We went home the next day and are busy settling in still. Charlie is absolutely gorgeous and we love him to pieces!:cloud9:

Pictures are being awkward to upload so will have to do them another time but trust me he is beautiful!
 



Attached Files:







Charlie.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Deb_baby

congratulations x


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats :)


----------



## danni2609

Congrats hun!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! Cant wait for pics! x


----------



## welshcakes79

Congratulations... i love his name :)

x


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!!


----------



## Heidi

Congrats :)


----------



## passengerrach

big congrats hun


----------



## CeliaM

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun

Lou
xxx


----------



## redberry3

congrats!!!!!


----------



## krockwell

BIG Congrats!! :) Can't wait to see pics of your beautiful baby boy!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!xx


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats!!!xx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

congratulations :D


----------



## hellotasha

congrats hunny xxxxxx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations

welcome to the world charlie

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations x


----------



## nessajane

congratS!! xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## aurora32

Congratulations on the arrival of your little man, glad you are both doing well.....:)



:hug:


----------



## krissie1234uk

Congrats! Well done you x


----------



## Naya69

iam sure he is gorgous cant wait to see some pics congrats xxx


----------



## navarababe

awww congrats x


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## Han

Congratulations! x x


----------



## sweetsammi

Congrats!x


----------



## emie

Congrats hun...:hug:


----------



## Sovereign

Have just added a pic of my little man! x


----------



## Naya69

awww hes a cuty makes me want another one xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Hevz

How cute is he????

just gawjus babe:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hes lovely x x


----------



## VicLl

He's gorgeous, congratulations! I love his name! xxx


----------

